# First UTI at 5?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am starting to suspect Gucci may have a urinary tract infection, over the last few weeks, we've found a few small pee marks around the house (?) and in very unusual places. They are small, less than 2 inches in diameter. Nothing seems to be out of the ordinary as far as her routine going out, she is still peeing outside on schedule like always and using the pee pad upstairs at night if she's too lazy to wake me up to go outside.. And yesterday, we took her on a walk and she marked twice as much as she usually does, maybe its that bladder not empty feeling (?)

IDK, Im' not sure what to think on the small pee marks, In this economy, It'd suck to spend $ on the vet visit to be told my dog is just peeing in the house for no real reason, lol..  but I woke up this morning to the 4th little pee ring in the last 10 days and its WAY outta character for her.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, I would totally take her in ... that is very odd for her...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

When Augie had his UTI, he had no other symptoms that I could discern, other than peeing more often - and not being able to make it through the night; thank goodness (so far) when he has to go other than when we usually take him out, he chooses the throw rug which is on top of tile in front of the front door, so it is easily thrown in the washer. I would take Gucci in and at least rule that out. I felt so guilty about Augie - I don't know how long his went on before I realized what was going on as he had no other symptoms. But he had crystals and blood in his urine when it was examined. Thankfully, the crystals cleared with treatment.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

UTI's are more common with females, the main symptoms is sudden peeing in the house in a dog that is house trained. I wrote a week ago about Yogi's UTI he is on his second round of pills and using prednisone for inflammation of the colon and rectum. It hurts the poor boy to poop and that was his first symptom, the second was a tucked up belly and not wanting to climb stairs, he also started doing little tiny piddles in the house, the Vet says he probably had this for a time but males often have very few symptoms. My big clue was when he stood in front of me in the kitchen squatted, whined and carried on while pooping in front of me. 

Vet bills really suck..but its better to catch it early. I learned a lesson that if my dog is less active it might not be the heat. We had to do x rays, blood panels, and ultrasound, don't let it get there. Hope Gucci is better soon.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

As someone with a cat that is prone to UTI's, the initial vet visit plus diagnosis shouldn't be too expensive and the test they run is fairly quick and definitive. For me, it's <$100 and that's walking out the door with antibiotics. Not insignificant, but any weird peeing in a pet with no previous issues is likely an infection and definitely worth the vet visit.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Never had to deal with that but I hope the little Gucci girl is ok!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie got a few until I figured out it was the sweet potato jerky. Hop Gucci feels better soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Feel better soon, Gucci!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

any change in behavior like this should be a vet check.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes,I would bite the bullet and take her in! I hope she is better soon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I am calling today and taking her in. I figure if its negative its peace of mind, under $100 wouldnt be so bad, I guess my fear with the type things that need lab tests it will always run a few hundred bucks. UTI's are more common with women, too. I guess it can happen later, I didn't start getting them til' my 30's

Aww, poor Augie  :kiss:


Kara


----------



## wawag (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted this today. I have a year old female havanese who has started have more accidents in the house than what I considered 'normal'. At first I was blaming it on the kids and my husband and myself for not taking her out more. However, we have another Havanese (male) and I feel like they both get taken out quite a bit throughout the day. I've noticed that she takes longer to empty her bladder in the yard and also when I took her for a walk she urinated three times! Usually she goes once and then it's all about the walk! I too decided to take her to the vet today. Appt. is at 2:10....now if I can just try and get a urine sample. That should be interesting. I'll be curious to hear what your vet says.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The peeing in the house in a long house trained dog is a big clue...I missed it in Yogi because I thought those little piddles were from my new dog who I was house training..I thought I was not taking her out enough...it was Yogi.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Dani was 9 when she would suddenly have an accident while lying on a pillow or her bed and that's when I noticed blood. She went into the vet and ended up on antibiotics for a UTI infection. But I became educated on the signs and that's helped save money.

I realized that both dogs need to go outside often, especially when we don't go for a walk in the morning. That bladder needs to be emptied or else infection builds. In the evening we take them our every 60-90 minutes. That has helped.

But when I notice something like lots of drinking or if they're acting like the area is irritated, I can get a urine sample kit from the vet, take in a sample, and get antibiotics if needed. That can save an office visit. And I know that if the antibiotics don't work, they would go into the vet.

Bella is 5 now and a couple years ago she was having problems. That's when a urine sample showed crystals which has been handled by a special diet. She would have died if we didn't get her checked when we did. 

I love these dogs and I know they won't live forever--but I want them here as long as I can. And I want them healthy and strong. Hope Gucci begins to feel better soon!


----------

